# Anyone read 'Enchantress from the Stars'?



## belock (Feb 26, 2002)

I just read 'Enchantress From the Stars'. Anyone else read it?


----------



## Aerin (Feb 27, 2002)

I've tried reading that book a couple of times, but I got bored at about the second or third chapter. The storyline didn't seem well defined, and the characters were rather confusing.
Did you like it, belock?


----------



## belock (Feb 28, 2002)

*Yep*

Yeah,I did like it.  Read any good books lately?


----------



## Aerin (Mar 1, 2002)

I haven't been reading very much recently because school eats up so much of my time... I used to do a lot of reading, and I have a huge list of books that are excellent to read!


----------



## belock (Mar 3, 2002)

*Yeah*

Yeah,same here. Right now I'm reading a book called 'Alice Rose and Sam'. It's pretty good.


----------

